# boiler plans?



## jtrout13 (Mar 14, 2010)

Does anyone have any ideas on where to get plans for building small steam boilers? ???


----------



## steamboatmodel (Mar 15, 2010)

Check the downloads section, There are two there by SandyC.
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## bruce d (Mar 15, 2010)

I have just finished reading 'MAKING SIMPLE MODEL STEAM ENGINES' by Stan Bray (ISBN 1 86126 773 8) and it contains several boiler designs with drawings and plenty of explanations. To a newbie like me, it seems great.
Hope this helps,
Bruce


----------



## cidrontmg (Apr 14, 2010)

See this post (today): "Model Stationary and Marine Steam Engines" by K N Harris. That book is a free d/l, link in the post, AND - there´s also a free d/l for "Model Boilers & Boilermaking", by the same author. Both are excellent books.


----------



## firebird (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi jtrout13

Have a look at my recent boiler build http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2092.0
it may give you a few ideas.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## jirik92 (Apr 18, 2010)

Vertical boiler drawings are here http://www.steamer.cz/par_stro.html.


----------

